
Generating headlines from news articles using SOTA summarizer based on BERT - datitran
https://medium.com/axel-springer-tech/headliner-easy-training-and-deployment-of-seq2seq-models-2a26508b4dae
======
datitran
Hey my team mate Dr. Christian Schäfer and me just published a blog article
about our library "Headliner" where we discuss why we decided to create it and
also how we use it internally at Axel Springer. The coolest part is that we
integrated BertSum, a SOTA summarizer based on finetuning pre-trained BERT
language models, into our library. We also speak a little bit about TensorFlow
2.x and why we used it. Check it out if you're interested. We would love
people trying out our library for their text summarization problems.

